

Looking for internship - michiel_dewilde
https://medium.com/@mdw/looking-for-internship-f407a934ef06

======
ethanbond
I really recommend against _starting_ your letter with negatives. It's good
(in theory) to be honest about strengths/weaknesses, but always at least start
with your strengths and use them to position your weaknesses in a more
positive light.

